# Cartridge Oil Filter Deformed



## FuzzyOne (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a 2008 Passat Lux 2.0 FSI.
I changed my oil (0w40 Mobil 1) and filter cartridge (Fram CH9911 USA) at 90000 miles and instantly 
noticed that the filter was hour glass shaped. I have never seen this before. I had 5200 miles on 
this change interval. Any idea as to why?

I have a few ideas: 
The oil flow was restricted by the filter.
The volume of oil was increased by the oil pump because of a failure of a check valve.
The filter was clogged with debris.

I did notice metallic particles when I cleaned the filter housing. I suspected the HPFP cam follower 
which I have inspected and no problem found. I likewise inspected the cam lobe no problem found.
I have not driven the car since the oil change.


*The pic below is of identical filters. *


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Poor quality filter that couldnt handle oil pressure and debris load.

Use OEM VW filter or Mann filter that you can buy on Amazon. Wix is another good alternative.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Why are you changing oil at a 5200 mile interval? Way to soon. You might consider not buying garbage Fram filters.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

stratclub said:


> Why are you changing oil at a 5200 mile interval? Way to soon. You might consider not buying garbage Fram filters.


too soon? that year car 5k was the recommended interval.


----------



## HillRoad1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Fram oil filters are the biggest crap. I used one myself last oil change and found doesn't even fit properly. Oil started leaking from oil filter housing. As far oil change intervals, FSi is very hard on oils and 5K miles are max. for me... Everything over 5K it's gamble,


----------

